# Lua?



## dumm (12. März 2006)

Hi,

ich habe keine Ahnung von Lua.
Aber könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich eine ftp-Datei  (auf einem ftp-Server) einlese und drauf schreibe?

Die zugehörigen Rechte habe ich.


----------



## NomadSoul (12. März 2006)

vieleicht schaust du mal hier: http://www.lua.org/


----------

